# IMM76K Radios and Bootloader



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

This is a zip to flash the new radios and bootloader from IMM76K update. It can be flashed from any radios or bootloader.

Radios only: Download
Radios and Bootloader: Download

Instructions

1. Flash this zip. CDMA radio might take a little bit to flash but just wait and it should work.

Thanks to wraithdu for the properly patched LTE radio.


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

I have been working on how to merge the LTE radio images. Anyone have tips on how to go about this?

Edit:
DT figured out to apply the radios to any 4.0.x build. 
http://rombot.droidhive.com/ROMs/toro/


----------



## jakebites (Aug 27, 2011)

After flashing the new radios can't you pull the new version of LTE from your device and use that?


----------



## SmiLey497 (Jan 14, 2012)

If you need to go back to 4.0.2 bootloader and radio.



samsuck said:


> http://dl.dropbox.co...adios_btldr.zip
> 
> 4.0.2 radio's and BOOTLOADER for those too lazy to look
> 
> in case you have to go back


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

Post updated to include a radios only file and a radios and bootloader file.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

I posted this over in the 4.0.4 update thread







See here


----------



## SmiLey497 (Jan 14, 2012)

Good to go.


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

imnuts said:


> I posted this over in the 4.0.4 update thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I made them myself. I didn't take yours.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

winner00 said:


> I made them myself. I didn't take yours.


I wasn't saying you took mine, just that it had already been posted. Just didn't see a point in making a whole new thread when I posted it.


----------



## eman3316 (Aug 27, 2011)

How do you know what bootloader you are on?


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

imnuts said:


> I wasn't saying you took mine, just that it had already been posted. Just didn't see a point in making a whole new thread when I posted it.


I didn't see yours. I was probably making the thread when you posted it.


----------



## je2345 (Aug 16, 2011)

If we are on a 4.04 rom, can we just flash the 4.02 zip to go back to that radio/bootloader and then after booting up (assuming it boots up) go back to recovery and flash this new 4.04 radio/bootloader?


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

je2345 said:


> If we are on a 4.04 rom, can we just flash the 4.02 zip to go back to that radio/bootloader and then after booting up (assuming it boots up) go back to recovery and flash this new 4.04 radio/bootloader?


thats what i did. everything worked fine


----------



## tbolt81 (Jul 25, 2011)

je2345 said:


> If we are on a 4.04 rom, can we just flash the 4.02 zip to go back to that radio/bootloader and then after booting up (assuming it boots up) go back to recovery and flash this new 4.04 radio/bootloader?


no just flash this on top of whatever your running. It'll take a min to boot up and your golden. Just flashed it on top of m5


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

je2345 said:


> If we are on a 4.04 rom, can we just flash the 4.02 zip to go back to that radio/bootloader and then after booting up (assuming it boots up) go back to recovery and flash this new 4.04 radio/bootloader?


I didn't even boot. I waited until the 4.0.2 radio/BL was successful, then I flashed the new update right over it.


----------



## je2345 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for the responses...didn't it state we had to be on 4.02 first before flashing new update so the LTE radio could be patched? I'm running the amazing paranoidandroid rom not aokp5.


----------



## flameinthefire (Dec 20, 2011)

so any improvement with these new radios?


----------



## Brock0019 (Mar 7, 2012)

je2345 said:


> If we are on a 4.04 rom, can we just flash the 4.02 zip to go back to that radio/bootloader and then after booting up (assuming it boots up) go back to recovery and flash this new 4.04 radio/bootloader?


Thats what i did, it worked.


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

So these are different from the leaked ones?


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

flameinthefire said:


> so any improvement with these new radios?


not for me, maybe slightly worse than the other ones. might go back


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

SmiLey497 said:


> If you need to go back to 4.0.2 bootloader and radio.


thanks for quoting my old post, i was just about to post again for you guys  it's still up in my dropbox


----------



## jesssiii (Oct 10, 2011)

sprovo said:


> not for me, maybe slightly worse than the other ones. might go back


Same here. I appreciate the opportunity to try it, though, thanks all!


----------



## warriors0584 (Oct 16, 2011)

I was on the leaked 4.0.4 radios so I flashed the 4.0.2 radios like it said in the OP. Then when I tried to flash the new 4.0.4 radios it failed saying "assert failed: samsung.update_cdma_modem(package_extract_file("radio-cdma.img"))

Any ideas?


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

warriors0584 said:


> I was on the leaked 4.0.4 radios so I flashed the 4.0.2 radios like it said in the OP. Then when I tried to flash the new 4.0.4 radios it failed saying "assert failed: samsung.update_cdma_modem(package_extract_file("radio-cdma.img"))
> 
> Any ideas?


check md5


----------



## EraserXIV (Jan 12, 2012)

After flashing back to the 4.0.2 radios and bootloader, in which situation would you flash the radios only file? Just wondering why both files are provided.


----------



## Chakra (Jan 7, 2012)

So is this l515.09v.FA02/l515.FA02


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

warriors0584 said:


> I was on the leaked 4.0.4 radios so I flashed the 4.0.2 radios like it said in the OP. Then when I tried to flash the new 4.0.4 radios it failed saying "assert failed: samsung.update_cdma_modem(package_extract_file("radio-cdma.img"))
> 
> Any ideas?


are you on the 4.02 bootloader?


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

Chakra said:


> So is this l515.09v.FA02/l515.FA02


no


----------



## warriors0584 (Oct 16, 2011)

sprovo said:


> are you on the 4.02 bootloader?


I didn't restart after I flashed 4.0.2. I restarted and flashed 4.0.4 again and it was successful.


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

so do we have to wipe cache/dalvik at all?


----------



## mrpotatohead99 (Apr 13, 2012)

je2345 said:


> no just flash this on top of whatever your running. It'll take a min to boot up and your golden. Just flashed it on top of m5


That is incorrect. You need to first use the zip in the original post that flashes the 4.0.2 bootloader and radios and ONLY THEN should you flash either the 4.0.4 radios or both the radios and the bootloader (depending on which one you choose to download). Why you ask? Because we do not have a fully compiled / merged image of the 4.0.4 LTE radio. We have one for the 4.0.4 CDMA radio, just not the LTE. The 4.0.4 zips we have now take the 4.0.2's LTE radio's image and updates it by merging changes rather than flashing a completely new image, like with the CDMA radio and bootloader. If you tried to flash one of the 4.0.4 zips without FIRST flashing back to 4.0.2 radios and bootloader, then that is why you would be experiencing weaker signals or slower network speeds. Hope that clarifies.


----------



## jeffyca (Jan 29, 2012)

I feel dumb asking this, but do we flash in stock recovery or clockwork mod?


----------



## mrpotatohead99 (Apr 13, 2012)

jeffyca said:


> I feel dumb asking this, but do we flash in stock recovery or clockwork mod?


These will only work in clockwork mod recovery as they are modified or community created update zips. Just make sure you flash back to the 4.0.2 radios and bootloader BEFORE flash the 4.0.4 ones.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Dewguzzler said:


> so do we have to wipe cache/dalvik at all?


no sir


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

mrpotatohead99 said:


> These will only work in clockwork mod recovery as they are modified or community created update zips. Just make sure you flash back to the 4.0.2 radios and bootloader BEFORE flash the 4.0.4 ones.


Or TWRP.


----------



## mwalt2 (Sep 12, 2011)

Here's a link to the .zip I made so that you can flash the radio's without having to be on 4.0.2 (ie coming from any verizon radio). I just pulled the patched radio.img from my phone after I updated to IMM76K. Feel free to add it to the first post winner00.

You can pull the radio from your rooted phone in recovery with the following command

```
adb shell dd if=/dev/block/platform/omap/omap_hsmmc.0/by-name/radio of=/sdcard/radio.img
```
That will put radio.img (LTE radio) on your sdcard partition. You can change to radio-cdma.img if desired.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/405475/4.0.4_IMM76K_radios_btldr.zip

To get the LTE radio, it must be flashed from recovery. fastboot does not seem to work.


----------



## mrpotatohead99 (Apr 13, 2012)

nunyazz said:


> Or TWRP.


That's true. I should have specified that it should work with any custom recovery, just not with stock. Thanks!


----------



## mrpotatohead99 (Apr 13, 2012)

mwalt2 said:


> Here's a link to the .zip I made so that you can flash the radio's without having to be on 4.0.2 (ie coming from any verizon radio). I just pulled the patched radio.img from my phone after I updated to IMM76K. Feel free to add it to the first post winner00.
> 
> You can pull the radio from your rooted phone in recovery with the following command
> 
> ...


How do you pull images for the phone? Fastboot or ADB? Some other method? I'd love to know. Thanks!


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

after we get the full LTE image, are we going to have to go back to original 4.02 since it was patched? and then flash the new LTE image?


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

The "IMM76K_radio_bootloader.zip" package that imnuts made contains the following files...
bootloader.img -- Full Bootloader Image File, this is not at patch.
radio-cdma.img -- Full CDMA Modem Image File, this is not at patch.
radio.img.p -- LTE Modem Patch File
So all you need to do is get the modems back to 4.0.2, not the bootloader. Flash the package that imnuts made, and tada... your bootloader and modems and updated.

If someone wants to tell me how to dump the LTE modem image, please tell me and I'll make a dump of it and upload it. Then we won't have to go back to 4.0.2 modems first, we'd have a complete modem pack with both modem image files.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

mrpotatohead99 said:


> How do you pull images for the phone? Fastboot or ADB? Some other method? I'd love to know. Thanks!


In recovery = ADB


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

I'd like to know that myself so I can pull the LTE modem from the phone and upload it. Then we can forget about going back to 4.0.2 just to upgrade.


----------



## mrpotatohead99 (Apr 13, 2012)

Schoat333 said:


> In recovery = ADB


What's the syntax?


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

mrpotatohead99 said:


> What's the syntax?


 You quoted the command he gave in your last post....


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

I don't see the point in upgrading my radios right now. I'll wait until we get 4.0.5 or whatever they're doing after this


----------



## mrpotatohead99 (Apr 13, 2012)

Schoat333 said:


> You quoted the command he gave in your last post....


Well that's strange... because it's not in his original post that I can see... Am I missing something? Haha. I have no idea how I quoted something that wasn't there.


----------



## The_metalspring (Apr 11, 2012)

eman3316 said:


> How do you know what bootloader you are on?


Reboot bootloader and it says the version on it

So to be clear, this works on any rom provided you have the 4.0.2 radios and bootloader?


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

The_metalspring said:


> Reboot bootloader and it says the version on it
> 
> So to be clear, this works on any rom provided you have the 4.0.2 radios and bootloader?


Yes.


----------



## mwalt2 (Sep 12, 2011)

I listed the exact command in my post. I just found a post by DaG at xda using google and modified the mount points / radio.img for our phones. It was pretty simple .


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

For anyone trying to flash both at once, not a good idea, I tried that with TWRP and failed on the CDMA radio, bricked the radio. Reflashing the 4.0.2 zip just kept failing on CDMA. I had to use the Galaxy Nexus toolkit to manually flash my stock radios back. When i would go into settings, It would say I had no CDMA radio, just the lte 4.0.4 radio. And of course no signal. Had to remove both, flash the 2 stock radios, then after a reboot (i did 2 to be sure lol) then i flashed it. Save the trouble and just reboot.

Either way, I walk away a bit dissapointed, it doesn't seem to have improved much if at all.


----------



## AppleisCrapple (Mar 8, 2012)

Anyone havin trouble sending pictures?My data is on but its not sending any pictures through.


----------



## jbdan (Dec 22, 2011)

mwalt2 said:


> Here's a link to the .zip I made so that you can flash the radio's without having to be on 4.0.2 (ie coming from any verizon radio). I just pulled the patched radio.img from my phone after I updated to IMM76K. Feel free to add it to the first post winner00.
> 
> You can pull the radio from your rooted phone in recovery with the following command
> 
> ...


Sweet thx for simplifying it


----------



## Robstunner (Dec 31, 2011)

4G speeds at home after 3 tests are 6-8mbps slower on the legit 4.0.4 radios vs the leaked ones


----------



## Chakra (Jan 7, 2012)

Me also

I spoke to soon, I went back to the leaked radio and it was a bit slower. The network must just be bad right now.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

what is wrong with these radios lol

back on FA02 ---


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

maybe this vz doesnt want us to have fast speeds and clog up its network lol


----------



## Pithism (Jul 11, 2011)

does anyone know the new bootlader version?


----------



## patt3k (Mar 28, 2012)

Speedtest on 4.0.2 Radios: With Full Bars









Speedtest on 4.0.4 Radios: With Full Bars









I dont know about signal bars in other places will have to find out


----------



## jbdan (Dec 22, 2011)

A noticeable, but not conclusive improvement in signal strength for me in this last hour. Nice! We'll see what lies ahead as I travel the metro area


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

CWM-Flashable Verizon CDMA/LTE Galaxy Nexus Version IMM76K Modems and Bootloader

This is a complete package that will update your bootloader as well as load the CDMA and LTE modems. There is *absolutely* no need to go back to the 4.0.2 modems to flash this package. This will do all that you need in one shot!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

AppleisCrapple said:


> Anyone havin trouble sending pictures?My data is on but its not sending any pictures through.


Nope. Sent the wie a few pics of our daughter this evening actually.

Also doing speed tests numerous times isn't going to tell you much. I've gotten on the same radio in the same spot 25MBps down and a few seconds later 18Mbps down. It fluctuates so don't worry about speed tests too much.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

trparky said:


> CWM-Flashable Verizon CDMA/LTE Galaxy Nexus Version 4.0.5 Modems and Bootloader
> 
> This is a complete package that will update your bootloader as well as load the CDMA and LTE modems. There is *absolutely* no need to go back to the 4.0.2 modems to flash this package. This will do all that you need in one shot!


what? 4.0.5???


----------



## patt3k (Mar 28, 2012)

masri1987 said:


> what? 4.0.5???


He must be drunk


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

trparky said:


> CWM-Flashable Verizon CDMA/LTE Galaxy Nexus Version 4.0.5 Modems and Bootloader
> 
> This is a complete package that will update your bootloader as well as load the CDMA and LTE modems. There is *absolutely* no need to go back to the 4.0.2 modems to flash this package. This will do all that you need in one shot!


does that have the full LTE image or a patched ?


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

It is the full LTE modem image. I patched my phone and DDed the LTE firmware from it and built the package.

Sorry... I named the file wrong. 4.0.5... 4.0.4, next after 4.0.4 which we already had. ARG! Confusing!


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

I have renamed the file and put IMM76K in its place.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

trparky said:


> It is the full LTE modem image. I patched my phone and DDed the LTE firmware from it and built the package.
> 
> Sorry... I named the file wrong. 4.0.5... 4.0.4, next after 4.0.4 which we already had. ARG! Confusing!


how different is this from what was posted on the OP ?

nm saw your post on the other thead


----------



## joshuauy (Jun 30, 2011)

what bootloader version comes with this?

I'm still getting PRIMELA03 (which I think is what the leaked 4.0.4 came with?)


----------



## mrpotatohead99 (Apr 13, 2012)

joshuauy said:


> what bootloader version comes with this?
> 
> I'm still getting PRIMELA03 (which I think is what the leaked 4.0.4 came with?)


PRIMELA03 is the most current bootloader. It is the exact same one from the leak so Verizon hasn't changed anything since then. Hence the no change in the bootloader version number.


----------



## joshuauy (Jun 30, 2011)

mrpotatohead99 said:


> PRIMELA03 is the most current bootloader. It is the exact same one from the leak so Verizon hasn't changed anything since then. Hence the no change in the bootloader version number.


cool. thanks for confirming for me.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

The CDMA modems seem to hold onto a weaker signal much better than the original 4.0.4 files that we had as a leak.


----------



## ljv (Feb 21, 2012)

My LTE at home went from -120dBm to -110 dBm.


----------



## alphanu22 (Jan 27, 2012)

Leaked 4.0.4 Radios
















OTA 4.0.4 Radios


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

on FA02 i was getting -92 on LTE at home, now i'm getting -111dbm on the legit 4.0.4 radio's


----------



## Kancerstick (Dec 25, 2011)

omfg im so happy right now. At my house, im always on 2 bars of 3g, i have never been able to hold 4g in my room. After flashing the new radios...i have been on 4g for the past 3 hours...SO SICKKKKKKKKKKKK! love it. Granted, its not...very fast speed on 4g, but still it just makes my heart happy seeing 4g rather than 3g in my room!


----------



## Afm1118 (Apr 21, 2012)

Definitely an improvement. Used to drop signal on my daily bathroom break in a building on the west side of nyc. Now I got two bars of 4g.


----------



## Turbo Slaab (Dec 25, 2011)

trparky said:


> CWM-Flashable Verizon CDMA/LTE Galaxy Nexus Version IMM76K Modems and Bootloader
> 
> This is a complete package that will update your bootloader as well as load the CDMA and LTE modems. There is *absolutely* no need to go back to the 4.0.2 modems to flash this package. This will do all that you need in one shot!


You have to sign up to download?


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Not that I'm aware of.

*Edit:* Ok, I guess that they changed their policy of requiring a log-on. That sucks. Anyways, I have a new download location for the file in case you don't want to signup for the site.

CWM-Flashable Verizon CDMA/LTE Galaxy Nexus Version IMM76K Modems and Bootloader (Non-4Shared Download Link)


----------



## kevmueller (Jun 16, 2011)

I have to say last night after I flashed back to 4.0.2 and then flashed the new radios I was a bit disappointed dBm was maybe 2 or three better, but all data seemed slower. So after letting it sit all night things have improved greatly. In my basement I would normally see -116 dBm on 4G and this morning I was -102 dBm. Now at work, usually a -96 dBm 4G signal now getting -92 dBm. However all images and web content seemed faster. Ran a couple seed tests and saw download at 22.62 mbps and upload of 15.31 mbps. Just three weeks ago ran a speed test at almost the same time and it was 13.37 mbps down and 10.44 mbps up.

I want to test this weekend when I am at my daughters soccer game because I have not been able to hold a 4G signal at the fields, while my wives Bionic can.

Should radio's be like kernel's and take awhile to settle in, because my results have only gotten better the longer I have been running them?


----------



## dirtmaster88 (Oct 10, 2011)

-120 on 4.0.2
-120 on 4.0.3
-120 on 4.0.4 leaked
-120 on all hybrids
-120 on 4.0.4 official

4G? lol yeah right.

I need to move to a bigger city; I just can't win....


----------



## petecraig612 (Nov 30, 2011)

I've had like 2 points improvement on 3G and 4g but when I switch between them to conserve battery they both lock on in less than 5 seconds. The leaked 4.0.4's took like anywhere from 5-10 seconds to relock. That alone makes me happy but I will test more as I go to class and what not.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

petecraig612 said:


> I've had like 2 points improvement on 3G and 4g but when I switch between them to conserve battery they both lock on in less than 5 seconds. The leaked 4.0.4's took like anywhere from 5-10 seconds to relock. That alone makes me happy but I will test more as I go to class and what not.


Driving about an hour last night through crappy reception areas seemed to show the same results, as 4G went to 1 bar it would pick up 3G rather quickly (a couple seconds) and be able to switch back and forth between the two without losing data.


----------



## th3taman (Jul 14, 2011)

trparky said:


> Not that I'm aware of.
> 
> *Edit:* Ok, I guess that they changed their policy of requiring a log-on. That sucks. Anyways, I have a new download location for the file in case you don't want to signup for the site.
> 
> CWM-Flashable Verizon CDMA/LTE Galaxy Nexus Version IMM76K Modems and Bootloader (Non-4Shared Download Link)


So I'm curious, what is the difference between your file and Razorloves? http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12864-vzwcwmbaseband-radio-galaxy-nexus-summary/

Is there, in theory, any difference?


----------



## htowngtr (Sep 7, 2011)

winner00 said:


> This is a zip to flash the new radios and bootloader from IMM76K update. It can be flashed from any radios or bootloader.
> 
> Radios only: Download
> Radios and Bootloader: Download
> ...


So this is an updated post, right? I can flash over V.FA02 on both radios, right?


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

thetaman said:


> So I'm curious, what is the difference between your file and Razorloves? http://rootzwiki.com...-nexus-summary/
> 
> Is there, in theory, any difference?


I'm not sure.


----------



## htowngtr (Sep 7, 2011)

Also, flash from recovery and not bootloader for radios?


----------



## marciz34 (Jun 29, 2011)

trparky said:


> Not that I'm aware of.
> 
> *Edit:* Ok, I guess that they changed their policy of requiring a log-on. That sucks. Anyways, I have a new download location for the file in case you don't want to signup for the site.
> 
> CWM-Flashable Verizon CDMA/LTE Galaxy Nexus Version IMM76K Modems and Bootloader (Non-4Shared Download Link)


Thanks for this, way easier


----------



## anotherfiz (Sep 23, 2011)

in to reiterate that 4g/3g swapping is significantly faster now.

I feel like there might be less idle 4g drain also? might be crazy.


----------



## NNate (Jan 13, 2012)

To confirm, flashing the file linked in the OP can be used from any version baseband/radios? I'm on the leaked 4.0.4 baseband/radios and want to make sure I don't need to flash 4.0.2 first.


----------



## th3taman (Jul 14, 2011)

anotherfiz said:


> in to reiterate that 4g/3g swapping is significantly faster now.
> 
> I feel like there might be less idle 4g drain also? might be crazy.


That's good to know...always seemed slow for me.


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

NNate said:


> To confirm, flashing the file linked in the OP can be used from any version baseband/radios? I'm on the leaked 4.0.4 baseband/radios and want to make sure I don't need to flash 4.0.2 first.


Yes you can flash over anything.


----------



## alphanu22 (Jan 27, 2012)

dirtmaster88 said:


> -120 on 4.0.2
> -120 on 4.0.3
> -120 on 4.0.4 leaked
> -120 on all hybrids
> ...


power off, pull battery, pull sim, leave out for 5mins then boot-


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

Is it normal for a call to disrupt the google connection that determines whether the icons are blue or grey? Voice connection disconnecting data or something like that?
I noticed last night after flashing new radios that after a call my icons were grey and in a few seconds they'd turn blue again. Just wondering if it's always done this and I just haven't noticed as I usually end calls and lock the phone instead of looking at the screen.


----------



## MasterRy88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Just flahsed the radios only, works great, not too much of a difference but seems to hold 4G slighly better at my work. Could be placebo effect.


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

Anyone else have an issue with Google navigation fcing after flashing this? I know it was this cuz I used nav. Flashed this then used it again and now it just force closes =(


----------



## 6-speed (Feb 10, 2012)

skeeter1 said:


> OK. Mucho thanks!
> 
> So. IF one has downloaded and flashed Razorlove's radio, is there a way to tell if the LTE radio is soft-bricked _without _being in a 4G area? And, will flashing the radio in this thread un-soft-brick the LTE side?
> 
> ...


I ended up using the razorlove radios and I haven't seen a problem yet, I actually got 4g for the first time today. I didn't know it was in my area yet...it switches between 3G and 4G with no problems. Can anyone explain what symptoms we should have if we "soft bricked" our LTE Radio?


----------



## Trav06 (Jun 13, 2011)

Has anyone seen just the bootloader in update.zip format? I already updated the radios to the OTA 4.0.4. Should I just flash the radio/bootloader packager over what I have, remove both radio img's from the zip myself, or find just a bootloader update package?


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Joesyr said:


> Is it normal for a call to disrupt the google connection that determines whether the icons are blue or grey? Voice connection disconnecting data or something like that?
> I noticed last night after flashing new radios that after a call my icons were grey and in a few seconds they'd turn blue again. Just wondering if it's always done this and I just haven't noticed as I usually end calls and lock the phone instead of looking at the screen.


I've seen this on my phone always, and this was before flashing these newest radios. I've used 4.0.2, .3, leaked .4, and now OTA .4. This is normal I believe, as it isn't causing anything "bad" to happen, just reconnects after you're done with your call.


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

Trav06 said:


> Has anyone seen just the bootloader in update.zip format? I already updated the radios to the OTA 4.0.4. Should I just flash the radio/bootloader packager over what I have, remove both radio img's from the zip myself, or find just a bootloader update package?


No harm in re-flashing the radios with the bootloader. Especially given the possibility some people are discussing that one of the earlier radio zips has a mispatched LTE radio.


----------



## Trav06 (Jun 13, 2011)

Joesyr said:


> No harm in re-flashing the radios with the bootloader. Especially given the possibility some people are discussing that one of the earlier radio zips has a mispatched LTE radio.


My radios are working great since flashing the official 4.0.4's, the handoff seems much faster, so I think I got a good radio package. But I suppose there's no harm in flashing the whole radio/bootloader package even though I already have the radios, it should just overwrite the radios and then update the bootloader, I would think.


----------



## sdotsd (Jun 18, 2011)

If I already flashed radios, but not the boot loader, can I flash this to get just the boot loader?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Edit: shit, I'm a little faded,didn't realize thread was this long. I apologize if this has been answered. I'll get reading.

Edit: lol yep, right effing above me. Carry on, Sirs.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

Is there any advantage to flashing the bootloader?


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

psycho_maniac said:


> Is there any advantage to flashing the bootloader?


None that we know of right now.


----------



## The_metalspring (Apr 11, 2012)

Would it be possible for someone to post the important new files from the 4.0.4 update? I really like my current setup and don't wanna flash a new rom atm...(new files would include LTE ril files and the new props as well as new GPS files)


----------



## Chocu1a (Jan 24, 2012)

I am now getting 3 to 4 bars of 4 g all the time. I was lucky to get 2 bars maybe before.


----------



## th3taman (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks trparky, flashed great! Now to see if I have a better signal when I get home. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Trav06 (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm not sure what you're saying here. I flashed Razorloves 4.0.4 last night and just flashed the radio/bootloader package from this thread in order to update my bootloader. I didn't notice any 4g or 3g issues with either radio package.

EDIT: I see what you're saying about the LTE radio img being 6MB larger, but still not sure what you're concluding with the above statement. Shouldn't every IMM76K LTE and/or CDMA radio file be exactly the same size?


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Trav06 said:


> I'm not sure what you're saying here. I flashed Razorloves 4.0.4 last night and just flashed the radio/bootloader package from this thread in order to update my bootloader. I didn't notice any 4g or 3g issues with either radio package.
> 
> EDIT: I see what you're saying about the LTE radio img being 6MB larger, but still not sure what you're concluding with the above statement. Shouldn't every IMM76K LTE and/or CDMA radio file be exactly the same size?


It's because it the patched radio was obtained by dd-ing the partition. This creates an img of the entire partition empty space & all so it ends up being 16mb. It is fine for recovery or dd-ing it back but if you want to fastboot the img you'll need a proper img.

You can find them in the link in my sig.


----------



## kwazzy (Sep 13, 2011)

CONFIRMED working completely in my 4G Area. TWO full bars higher than before... NO MORE PUTTING IT TO WINDOW!

Speedtest shows very STABLE 9mbps down and 11 up  THANK YOU!


----------



## FilletMinion (Sep 12, 2011)

Just thought I would share how this update is working for me guys and gals. Im in the kansas city area and while my signal isn't stronger I seem to be able to keep 4g at work where with the old leaked radios would switch to 3g. This is awesome since my work's wifi only pulls like 1.5mbps. Thanks winner00!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The_metalspring (Apr 11, 2012)

The_metalspring said:


> Would it be possible for someone to post the important new files from the 4.0.4 update? I really like my current setup and don't wanna flash a new rom atm...(new files would include LTE ril files and the new props as well as new GPS files)


Bump?


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

FilletMinion said:


> Just thought I would share how this update is working for me guys and gals. Im in the kansas city area and while my signal isn't stronger I seem to be able to keep 4g at work where with the old leaked radios would switch to 3g. This is awesome since my work's wifi only pulls like 1.5mbps. Thanks winner00!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I am the same way with 3g. I can keep a 3g signal better. I am not in a 4g area but really crappy 3g area


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

Id say this works well lol.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## swagmonster (Jun 15, 2011)

I went from 90dbm to 80 dbm with actual 4g for data which has never happened at my house....actually I couldn't hold onto 4g for more than a minuet anywhere so this flash saved me from getting another gnex

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## tejaskary (Jan 28, 2012)

Wow...The new radios have been horrible for me !! Signal drops atleast 10 times a day.....Need to quickly revert back to the leaked OTA radios, which were much bearable.....


----------



## mrpotatohead99 (Apr 13, 2012)

tejaskary said:


> Wow...The new radios have been horrible for me !! Signal drops atleast 10 times a day.....Need to quickly revert back to the leaked OTA radios, which were much bearable.....


How long have you been using the new radios?


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

Can anyone package the 4.02 cdma radio and the latest 4.04 lte? 4g is awesome now but my 3g is terrible

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

samsuck said:


> Can anyone package the 4.02 cdma radio and the latest 4.04 lte? 4g is awesome now but my 3g is terrible
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


You could fastboot them or remove/add from a zip yourself.


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

poontab said:


> You could fastboot them or remove/add from a zip yourself.


trying fastboot, but im running into an issue. i posted in your thread


----------



## anewday (Jan 8, 2012)

Battery life seems to have improved. I was also able to hit 30mbps for the first time at home.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm sorry to have to do this in your thread winner00 but it happened here.

Thread cleaned. If posting that someone's files are bricking phones then you better be sure you know what your talking about. Ignorance isn't a valid reason to damage someones credibility. Learn what your talking about before you play phone geek.

Apologies to razorloves. Like always his files are fine.


----------



## Formula84 (Oct 5, 2011)

@winner00 would you mind posting the new proprieties you pulled from the new system dump?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Turbo Slaab (Dec 25, 2011)

Love the new radios so far. While I haven't gained any "bars", images load up so much faster.


----------



## The_metalspring (Apr 11, 2012)

Formula84 said:


> @winner00 would you mind posting the new proprieties you pulled from the new system dump?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


+1


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

My reception is way worst and my battery life on this is terrible as well this didn't improve anything. Stinks


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

droidrage729 said:


> My reception is way worst and my battery life on this is terrible as well this didn't improve anything. Stinks


Different phones react differently, my phone has gained 8 mbps download speed but I get ~10 more dbm than I used to which is a fine trade off if you ask me.


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Different phones react differently, my phone has gained 8 mbps download speed but I get ~10 more dbm than I used to which is a fine trade off if you ask me.


sadly I agree but I don't think some should have a decrease in performance if it stayed the same I could have lived with that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

droidrage729 said:


> sadly I agree but I don't think some should have a decrease in performance if it stayed the same I could have lived with that.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Just a thought, what ROM are you running?


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Just a thought, what ROM are you running?


stock 404. I flashed back to stock 4.0.2 then upgraded the Rom and radios with the ota. Rooted got recovery back so I'm just on a stock Rom until development on the update gets rolling revolution is being worked on I'll probably stick with that.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

droidrage729 said:


> stock 404. I flashed back to stock 4.0.2 then upgraded the Rom and radios with the ota. Rooted got recovery back so I'm just on a stock Rom until development on the update gets rolling revolution is being worked on I'll probably stick with that.


Just a thought since I was seeing better results from the latest build than when I was on AOKP but this obviously doesn't help you too much since you are also running the latest build.


----------



## atlas9171 (Jan 18, 2012)

droidrage729 said:


> My reception is way worst and my battery life on this is terrible as well this didn't improve anything. Stinks


My reception is about the same but battery life has tanked, lost a couple hours of battery life with my normal use using the extended battery. Currently leaving the 4G off until I absolutely need it.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Flashed the radios and zip for the hell of it. Where 2 bars of service used to equal -1xx dbm, I'm now flip flopping between 2-4 bars, -91 and -83dbm. I guess the real test for me would be tomorrow when I get to work and practically have to beg for a few bars.


----------



## tjw344 (Mar 13, 2012)

alphanu22 said:


> Leaked 4.0.4 Radios
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How come this says i515.10 when others and mine says i515.09


----------



## Wade_0 (Jan 18, 2012)

dirtmaster88 said:


> -120 on 4.0.2
> -120 on 4.0.3
> -120 on 4.0.4 leaked
> -120 on all hybrids
> ...


You must live somewhere in my neighborhood







I keep flashing these news radios, fingers crossed, hoping for 1 bar. Oh well...


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

What does asu mean? At my house I get -83dbm and 2 asu. I went to Target today and got -75dbm and 16 asu


----------



## The_metalspring (Apr 11, 2012)

WhataSpaz said:


> What does asu mean? At my house I get -83dbm and 2 asu. I went to Target today and got -75dbm and 16 asu


Google is your friend lol

[quote/]ASU is just a representation of the rate at which the phone is able to update its location by connecting to the towers near it. It basically measures the same thing as dBm, but on a more linear scale. You can convert ASU to dBm with this formula: dBm= -113+(2*ASU).[/quote]


----------



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm currently on the leaked 4.0.4 radios from before these. Are the files in the OP directly flashable over these, or do I need to revert to the official 4.0.2 first? I'm asking because I read everything, and just want to be sure as to the most updated situation here. Thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus (AOKP b33 , GLaDOS v1.29, 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP2 Recovery) using Inverted Green Tapatalk 2!


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

The_metalspring said:


> Google is your friend lol


What's the unit of measurement in the asu rate?

Also, using that formula, according to my current asu (44), I should be at -25 dBm.. when in fact I'm at -96.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## litrekid (Jan 7, 2012)

TMFGO45 said:


> I'm currently on the leaked 4.0.4 radios from before these. Are the files in the OP directly flashable over these, or do I need to revert to the official 4.0.2 first? I'm asking because I read everything, and just want to be sure as to the most updated situation here. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus (AOKP b33 , GLaDOS v1.29, 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP2 Recovery) using Inverted Green Tapatalk 2!


U shouldn't have to with the zip but I did anyway just to be safe. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

blaineevans said:


> What's the unit of measurement in the asu rate?
> 
> Also, using that formula, according to my current asu (44), I should be at -25 dBm.. when in fact I'm at -96.


It's only slightly off for my current reading(-75, 16)

Google's dev page has only this to say:


> received signal strength or UNKNOWN_RSSI if unknown For GSM, it is in "asu" ranging from 0 to 31 (dBm = -113 + 2*asu) 0 means "-113 dBm or less" and 31 means "-51 dBm or greater" For UMTS, it is the Level index of CPICH RSCP defined in TS 25.125


Edit: Removed info from a wikipedia page that is badly outdated and confusing.


----------



## alphanu22 (Jan 27, 2012)

tjw344 said:


> How come this says i515.10 when others and mine says i515.09


.10 is Newer Nexus Device Hardware where .09 is older.


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

WhataSpaz said:


> What does asu mean? At my house I get -83dbm and 2 asu. I went to Target today and got -75dbm and 16 asu


Also, huh. I get -75, 16 sitting at home, and it drops to -83, 4 if I wrap my hands around the base of the phone where the antenna is (give it a try, wait a few seconds for it to update and you'll see your signal drop).
That we would have the same dbm and different asu seems to throw the idea that it's just a simple transformation out the window. Must be an undisplayed variable used in the calculation.

It's impossible to find definitive info on this, though. Just going to chalk it up as a curiosity and go off dbm for my own reference.


----------

